# New litter! Black Tan x RY



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I love my black tan buck to death, this is the first of three litters I'm expecting by him. 
Shalott's a first time mom, and doing very well! Extremely well actually--you see, she had a traumatic experience. Her oblivious human caretaker picked her up mid-labor because she was planning on cleaning her cage--and out popped a squirmy little bub! Miraculously, three days later all 7 babies are doing fine--4 does, 3 bucks. Hurray for a litter I don't need to cull!

I'm not sure of the genetic backgrounds on the two of them...seeing a lot more variation in this litter than I thought. Any ideas? They were very active as I was taking the pic, but there are 3 black, 2 greyish, and 2 whitish. All have dark eyes.

Buck: Lucan, Black Tan
Doe: Shalott, Black Eyed RY Self


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Really you'll need to Waite For the fur to come threw to see the colours propperly but the middle shade could be choc.
They all look good


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, umm... when they get older I would VERY much love to have any color. So could you contact me if you have any available?


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

6 Days! All still doing well.

View attachment 3
View attachment 4


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are looking so good!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Awe!!! They are getting to be so cute! I love it after they get fur!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Day 7, finally starting to really fur up...and I have two pied babies :? Guessing RY pied. The other two lighter ones I was debating between Chocolate and RY...leaning more towards RY due to the kind of gradual fading of the color down their sides. But then they seem too dark so ?? Then ended up with a self black and two black tans. They're all doing well  Mom's a bit too happy to get off the nest and begs to be let out every time I'm near her cage, but no one seems skinny so I'm not too worried.



















The Buck and Doe, respectively.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

2 weeks! A bit too sunny outside, sorry for the bleaching.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Computer was being weird so had to upload this one in a different post =/


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I could have sworn I already posted on this, but guess not... I love outside pictures! You pups look lively and healthy. Could we have an update?  TY


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Lovely babies - and I love the outside photos too!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lovely pics and cute babies


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Four Weeks!










And their little adopted littermate, a week younger than them


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Litter looks nice and healthy! I love how the minimal marked RY looks like a BEW is some pictures. I have always wanted to breed BEW, but decided it would be much better if I stuck with the colors I have.  So this will be my pretend BEW lol. Beautiful litter and my complements, they are adorable!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello just wanted to state what beautiful RY's SO JEALOUS


----------

